

Ask HN: Do you care about sustainability (and how does it show at work)? - vargas84

I&#x27;m a computer science student in University and I&#x27;ve developed a passion for sustainability over the past few years. Bottom line is that I want to make positive social, environmental, and economic contributions to the world in my professional life. Do any other HNers share similar goals? Is anyone achieving this now and, if so, how specifically does it show at work?<p>I know the term &quot;sustainability&quot; is super broad but, for the purposes if this discussion, I think that&#x27;s okay.<p>Right now, my particular interests are in collaborative consumption and education. It would be nice to hear what specific components of sustainability you are interested in as well.
======
mlwarren
Yes. I was unhappy with my previous job because the company mission was to
just make money providing "business solutions". I'm now working at a Smart
Grid company where one of our policies/goals is to reduce the carbon foot
print of our customers.

~~~
vargas84
This sounds pretty great - would you mind if I ask you a few questions about
the kind of work you do? I checked out your personal website and it kind of
piqued my interest! My email is in my profile.

------
namenotrequired
Yes, it's the reason I'm working for
[https://peerby.com/](https://peerby.com/) . When my internship ends I
definitely want to do something in the theme of sustainability again.

